# Diesel Additive Syringe?



## SennaVProst (Apr 9, 2011)

I just got a bottle of diesel additive that boosts cetane and prevents gelling of fuel in the winter. The bottle is nearly a gallon but it only calls for a few ounces per fill up. I know there's a number of folks on here that use additives, but how do you get it in there? Is there a syringe or a special bottle to easily measure it out?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Use a Turkey Baster. 

Cheap and easy to find at the grocery store.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

You could use one of the Sta-Bil products that has a built-in measuring feature. Re-use for your favorite additive.

When I owned a diesel I had a standadyne bottle that had 6 or 8oz markings on it. I refilled the bottle from a large jug of Power Service so I could measure the appropriate amount before filling the tank with diesel.


----------



## SennaVProst (Apr 9, 2011)

My concern with the turkey baster or Stabil method is the nozzle size. Don't the D's have a fuel nozzle size restriction to prevent gasoline nozzles from being inserted?


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

SennaVProst said:


> I just got a bottle of diesel additive that boosts cetane and prevents gelling of fuel in the winter. The bottle is nearly a gallon but it only calls for a few ounces per fill up. I know there's a number of folks on here that use additives, but how do you get it in there? Is there a syringe or a special bottle to easily measure it out?


Your over thinking it. 8 oz is a cup, 4 oz is 1/2 a cup, etc. Pour it into a measuring cup a couple of times and get a feel for how much 'pour' the number of ounces you need. You should be able to hit it pretty close after a few times. Then just wing it. You don't need an exact measurement.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

SennaVProst said:


> My concern with the turkey baster or Stabil method is the nozzle size. Don't the D's have a fuel nozzle size restriction to prevent gasoline nozzles from being inserted?


You can pour small amounts of liquid into the fueling port without using an adapter or anything. I took an old Agave Nectar 11.75 oz bottle and measured out 4 and 8 oz levels and marked the outside. I suppose I could use the "nozzle" on the "nectar" bottle, but I just pour in to the 4 oz mark I made from the Power Service bottle and just pour it directly into the fuelling port. Easy-peasy.


----------



## Alex1118 (May 31, 2014)

What do you guys used to prevent leaking/smell?

PS/Liqui Moly/ect are a bitch when they get on your hands. Smells TERRIBLE. I spilt a tiny bit in my TDI one time and it was a huge pain to get that smell out of the trunk.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Alex1118 said:


> What do you guys used to prevent leaking/smell?
> 
> PS/Liqui Moly/ect are a bitch when they get on your hands. Smells TERRIBLE. I spilt a tiny bit in my TDI one time and it was a huge pain to get that smell out of the trunk.


I never had a problem with reusing the containers mentioned above as long as I made sure the bottle could not tip over. I suppose you could put it inside a tupperware container to ensure any spill was contained?


----------



## Alex1118 (May 31, 2014)

http://idparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=3879

Just found this. Pretty nifty!


----------



## Jersey_Marine (Dec 5, 2014)

Alex1118 said:


> What do you guys used to prevent leaking/smell?
> 
> PS/Liqui Moly/ect are a bitch when they get on your hands. Smells TERRIBLE. I spilt a tiny bit in my TDI one time and it was a huge pain to get that smell out of the trunk.


I buy the PS bottle for 40 gallons and put the entire bottle in an empty fuel tank before I fill it up. I called PS and the guy stated its fine to use the whole bottle. An overtreat isnt harmful. I do it specifically so I dont have to store an opened bottle anywhere in my car because it does stink really bad!


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

The Power Service I use calls for a dose of about 4 ounces per 14 gallons, which is about when I do a fillup. Swing by any pharmacy and buy a few 4 ounce liquid medicine bottles. The PETE ones are 25-50 cents apiece and impervious to the additive. One bottle at each fill does the job.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

I used a leftover 10 oz glass bottle of fish sauce.


----------

